# Dupen in D3



## tear_jerker (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
ich weiß nicht wie lange der Exploit bekannt ist und ob Blizzard schon etwas dagegen unternommen hat, aber momentan scheint es möglich zu sein blaue sowie gelbe Gegenstände in rauen mengen über einen Explot zu erhalten.
Unter anderem im Stream von Phantomlord konnte man gestern abend sehen wie dieser über mehrere Stunden hinweg den Exploit ausgenutzt hat. 
Ich möchte hier keine details zum Exploit geben, aber der hätte Blizz schon beim testen auffallen müssen so simpel wie es war .


----------



## Dynamic (22. Mai 2012)

Das Problem an den Fehlern ist meist, das sie vorher nicht erkennbar oder nicht aufgetreten sind, seien sie noch so Simpel. Zumindest werden/wurden sie behoben wobei meist andere Fehler an ihrer Stelle auftreten. Aber so ist es eben, eine Baustelle weg, so ist die nächste schon um die Ecke. 

Das Spiel ist selbst Beta immer noch in der Kindphase, es wird sich Entwickeln, die Macher aus den Fehlern dazu lernen, sei es zu gunsten oder ungunsten der Spieler, bestes Beispiel WoW, wir werden sehen.

Dyna


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2012)

Normalerweise schick ich Leute ja nicht fort, ^^ aber wäre das im Bug-Report-Forum zum Spiel nicht sogar sinnvoller aufgehoben? Möglicherweise ist das Thema da auch schon bekannt.

Bevor hier jemand rumfragt, wie Dupen funktioniert seid Euch bitte immer bewusst, dass solche Ausnutzungen der Spielmechanik zum Accountausschluss führen können. Daher: Beschreibungen = auch hier ein Freiflug.


----------



## Gazeran (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr euren Gegenstand 100mal haben wollt benutzt den shortcut alt+f4!
am i doing it right? :S


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Mein Inventar is doch so schon überfüllt mit blauen und gelben Mist den ich nich gebrauchen kann, was soll ich dann noch die Spielmechanik ausnutzen um mir das Leben noch schwerer zu machen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2012)

würd mich ja mal interessieren, was da passiert ist, ob es wirklich exploit/dupe/cheat war oder einfach nur spielmechanik, von der blizz schon welche gefixt hat


----------



## jolk (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Können diese doofen Duper nicht bei Diablo II bleiben


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Normalerweise schick ich Leute ja nicht fort, ^^ aber wäre das im Bug-Report-Forum zum Spiel nicht sogar sinnvoller aufgehoben? Möglicherweise ist das Thema da auch schon bekannt.
> 
> Bevor hier jemand rumfragt, wie Dupen funktioniert seid Euch bitte immer bewusst, dass solche Ausnutzungen der Spielmechanik zum Accountausschluss führen können. Daher: Beschreibungen = auch hier ein Freiflug.



das ist nicht wirklich ein bug, aber ich kanns nicht erklären ohne das ich sage wie es geht :/


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Mai 2012)

Wobei ich mich da frage, warum Blizz aus den alten Fehlern bei D2 so wenig gelernt hat...

Ich hab seit gestern Diablo 3 hier rumliegen und irgendwie noch keine Motivation gefunden es auszupacken und zu installieren und das will was heißen...


----------



## Whitepeach (23. Mai 2012)

Wobei ich mich frage, warum die Leute immer fragen, ob Blizzard von XYZ nichts dazugelernt hat.

Aus Fehlern lernen ist den Sterblichen vorbehalten.

Die, welche sich für göttlich halten, sind "unfehlbar"! ^.-


----------

